
Any ideas on taking justin.tv further by allowing viewers to more actively participate in Justin's life? - amichail

======
jamongkad
Or maybe find out that what they're watching is totally a waste of their time.

------
amichail
For example, when Justin meets someone for the first time, viewers might get
the opportunity to show flashbacks from Justin's life to give a first
impression.

~~~
amichail
Another idea would be to have a prediction market about all sorts of short-
term events (e.g., in the next day/week) in Justin's life.

~~~
danw
"How often will Justin go to the bathroom today?"

"How many hours will Emmett go without sleep?"

I can see it working, up untill the point the digg users arrive: "When will
Justin totally bang a chick?!?"

~~~
volida
that would be what is called self-fulfiling profecy...and it wouldn't work

